# New artist in South Florida



## challart (Dec 7, 2013)

I just began painting in August of the is year, with no formal art classes or training. I went to the art store, bought some supplies and started painting. I've sold two paintings so far, created my own website, and am looking to grow as an artist....so let me know what you think, good or bad


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You don't have to announce your lack of training. It's not difficult to go to the art store and buy some supplies. I don't think that these are enough that I would consider you an artist. I'm glad that you sold them but that doesn't mean you are an artist. Who bought them and for how much?


----------



## fhyde (Dec 18, 2013)

I will have to respectfully disagree with DLeeG. You are definitely an artist if you have the desire to create and express your ideas and emotions. 

Art is not about the quality of your work, but the quality of your message and your expression. Never let anyone else dictate whether or not you are an artist. Just do what you enjoy and keep improving your style. 

These pieces are pretty good for just having started to paint. I'm impressed. Keep up the good work. ^^


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I can't believe that this view is so prevalent: "You are definitely an artist if you have the desire to create and express your ideas and emotions.*Art is not about the quality of your work, but the quality of your message and your expression.". Quality of work is the determining factor. His work is rudimentary and no better than the average grade schooler. NOT EVERYONE CAN BE AN ARTIST SIMPLY BY DESIRE AND A WALK TO THE ART SUPPLIES STORE.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to the group. I checked out your web-site. Prior to your starting to paint did you work in any other mediums? For just starting out you are certainly off to a good start. You pick nice subject matters that I am sure are indicitive of the area you live in and will sell well based on that fact alone. I like your use of light in your paintings and I like the colors you choose. I think for me the main issue (and I have had this exact same issue) is that your paintings feel a little flat - I think if you could work more on creating a bit more dimension through the use of light and dark values you would see a great deal of improvement. Your fish for example..I have seen a couple of them where they are turning in the air but because of the lack of depth (shading) they look kind of like they are two-dimensional. Does that make sense?


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

And I really hope you don't mind but I am copying one of your paintings over here. Of all of the ones you have done I prefer this. For my taste I would have this hanging on my wall over all the others you have done. The colors are a bit more muted and I get a serene feeling when viewing it. I think of all of them it has a more realistic feel with a tad bit more depth. 

Constructive Criticism: I really am not a fan of the grass in the foreground. I would have left that vibrant green off and have the little pond just run into the foreground. I also would maybe blend in the grass around the pond a bit as the gray/white contrasts too much with the orange grasses. I would have made those grasses an orange color like the rest. I am not trying to be overly critical - just pointing out things that I see. The overall feeling of this makes me want to be there so there is a definite kudos to you for that!


----------

